# Just picked up a Korg pitchblack tuner



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

So I was just checking out things at the local guitar store today and saw the Pitchblack for $69.. That $20 cheaper then any online store I check before. Needless to say I picked up one. I'll plug it in later tonight after my daughter goes to bed. By the way I picked if up at Axe Music. Thier online store has some too.


----------



## Twanger (Mar 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Ophidian said:


> So I was just checking out things at the local guitar store today and saw the Pitchblack for $69.. That $20 cheaper then any online store I check before. Needless to say I picked up one. I'll plug it in later tonight after my daughter goes to bed. By the way I picked if up at Axe Music. Thier online store has some too.


I may have to go get one too...I'm tired of fighting with my SS2 at a gig. It's fine for intonation and stuff at home, but I need something simpler on stage.


----------



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

They're pretty good.Fast and accurate.I like the way the sharps # come up on the note indicator.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I've had a pitch-black for about 2
Years now. Works great. No complaints. Fast, accurate and easy to see the display on a dark stage.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I picked one up a few years ago and love it .


----------



## s2ledesma (Apr 18, 2011)

I own this pedal. True bypass, very durable, accurate and visible in low-light settings


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

...and visible in high light too - great tuner.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i have one as well. great tuner. very responsive.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I have one, love it. It's bright, accurate, and really easy to read. Try the different display options; I prefer one of the optional ones over the default.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I really like my Pitchblack. Nice big display. I really like the different tuning modes. My one complaint is that if you don't keep a battery in it, it always defaults to the first tuning mode. I prefer the strobe mode which means I have to set it to that every time I power it up. Other than that, I really like it.

I am thinking about a chromatic TC Electronics tuner next though. I see that they are under $100 now.


----------

